# Studenten- bzw. Dj-Notebook - Schwerpunkt: Macbook Pro/Air - Preis: max. 1600



## Win (22. Januar 2012)

Hallo, pcgh(x) Community, bin meinerseits meist nur pcgh-Magazin Leser oder "stiller" Forum Mitleser, möchte mich jetzt aber einmal an all die Notebook-Experten unter euch richten und hoffe ihr könnt mir direkt weiterhelfen bei einer anstehenden Kaufentscheidung.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Studenten- bzw. Dj-Notebook/Ultrabook, welches mir zum einen genügend Leistung zum gelegentlichen zocken als auch zum produzieren und mischen mit Software wie Traktor Pro/ Ableton Live und ähnlichem bietet. Foto- und Videobearbeitung könnte teilweise auch zum Einsatz kommen, steht aber im Hintergrund. Des Weiteren sollte es im Office und Internet-Betrieb stromsparend sein um im langen Studentenalltag duchzuhalten.

Besonderer Wert liegt auf der Verarbeitung (am liebsten Alu-Unibody) und auf dem Gewicht. 

Ich selbst habe bereits, das Macbook Air in der 13' Variante mit 256Gb SSD bzw. das Macbook Pro 15' MD 318 D/A (2,5kg sind noch okay) ins Auge gefasst. Die Leistung dürfte mir ausreichen, auch wenn sie nicht ganz "State of the Art" ist und bald Ivy Bridge erscheint (Kann leider nicht mehr bis Ivy Bridge warten).

Für Apple spricht: - genügend Leistung, Verarbeitung, Gewicht, Akkulaufzeit, Haptik, Display und das Energiemanagement

ABER:

=> Grundsätzlich wäre ich auch offen für Ultrabook-Vorschläge (Zenbook von vorneherein nicht, bereits selbst getestet) oder Notebooks Richtung HP Envy oder Vergleichbarem mit Windows und meinem Anforderungsprofil.

Sooooo...das wär's erstmal. Hoffentlich überforder ich euch nicht mit den vielen Wünschen und Wenn und Aber

Persönlich hab ich inzwischen die Macbooks (Air vs. Pro) favorisiert und würd jetzt gern eure Meinung hören welches der beiden ihr mir empfehlen würdet UND wenn ihr denkt das es deutlich bessere Alternativen gibt zum Apfel, mir diese bitte nennen. 


(Eine letzte bitte noch: spart euch den ganzen "Apple Produkte sind überteuert, bei anderen Herstellern bekommst du mehr Leistung zum gleichen Preis und den ganzen blabla....das weiß ich genauso)


----------



## Infin1ty (22. Januar 2012)

> Besonderer Wert liegt auf der Verarbeitung (am liebsten Alu-Unibody) und auf dem Gewicht.



Hier fängt es schon an: Gute Verarbeitung muss nicht immer Alu Gehäuse
bedeuten  Es gibt sehr gut verarbeitet Notebooks mit Plastikgehäuse.



> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Studenten- bzw. Dj-Notebook/Ultrabook, welches mir zum einen genügend Leistung zum gelegentlichen zocken als auch zum produzieren und mischen mit Software wie Traktor Pro/ Ableton Live und ähnlichem bietet. Foto- und Videobearbeitung könnte teilweise auch zum Einsatz kommen, steht aber im Hintergrund. Des Weiteren sollte es im Office und Internet-Betrieb stromsparend sein um im langen Studentenalltag duchzuhalten.



Zocken kannst du mit einem Macbook vergessen, dafür sind die Grafikkarten viel zu schwach. Zum produzieren / auflegen
tut's ein Windows Notebook ebenso. 



> Für Apple spricht: - genügend Leistung, Verarbeitung, Gewicht, Akkulaufzeit, Haptik, Display und das Energiemanagement



Also das Display eines MacBooks ist nicht besser als das anderer gleichteurer Notebooks. Das kann ich dir sagen 
Gerade in Club's ist ein Glossy Display übrigens Kontraproduktiv. (Auflegen mit Traktor) Vom Rest her hast du Recht.



> Ich selbst habe bereits, das Macbook Air in der 13' Variante mit 256Gb SSD bzw. das Macbook Pro 15' MD 318 D/A (2,5kg sind noch okay) ins Auge gefasst. Die Leistung dürfte mir ausreichen, auch wenn sie nicht ganz "State of the Art" ist und bald Ivy Bridge erscheint (Kann leider nicht mehr bis Ivy Bridge warten).



Das MBA ist meiner Meinung nach ein Lifestyle Produkt mit grottigem P/L.
Ich würde dir wenn ein MBP ans Herz legen.



> (Eine letzte bitte noch: spart euch den ganzen "Apple Produkte sind überteuert, bei anderen Herstellern bekommst du mehr Leistung zum gleichen Preis und den ganzen blabla....das weiß ich genauso



Das würde ich aber nur auf's Air beziehen, das P/L der MBP ist durchaus in Ordnung.

Die Frage ist jetzt, wie wichtig ist dir Gaming ? Das kannst du mit nem 13" MBA eher vergessen.
Auf meinem 13" MBP mit 9400M läuft League of Legende gerade mal in niedrigster Auflösung mit niedrigsten Einstellungen
bei knapp 30 FPS. Die MBA haben ne HD3000.
Spielen wird dir mit nem 13" MBA keinen Spass bringen, das kann ich dir sagen. Dafür sind
die Grafikkarten zu schwachbrüstig.

Spielen unwichtig -> MBP / Windows NB.
Spielen wichtig -> Windows NB. (Sparst du etwas Geld und bekommst mehr Grafikleistung) / 15", 17" MBP.

Oder du gibst noch mehr aus und holst dir ein 15" oder gar ein 17" MBP
die haben dann ne 6750m / 6770m und die reicht für's gelegentliche Spielen.

*Edit: Ok, da du das 15" MBP eh ins Auge gefasst hast würde ich das auch nehmen.
Was du aber bedenken solltest ist, dass du für 700 Euro die gleiche Leistung
bei einem Windows NB bekommst. Halt dann kein Alu Gehäuse und kein OS X.
Überleg ob es dir das Wert ist, mir wäre es das nicht wert. (Habe mein
MBP für nen Appel und nen Ei bekommen, da fiel mir die Entscheidung leicht.)*


----------



## Win (22. Januar 2012)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> .... Es gibt sehr gut verarbeitet Notebooks mit Plastikgehäuse....
> 
> 
> ....Gerade in Club's ist ein Glossy Display übrigens Kontraproduktiv....
> ...


 
- Gut, es gibt bestimmt NB's mit guten Plastikgehäuse, ich zieh Aluminium aber vor.

- Mit den Glossy Displays ist es so eine Sache für sich. Ich bin da sehr verwirrt... auch aufgrund verschiedener im Forum hier und anderswo geposteter Beiträge. Viele sagen das es überhaupt kein Problem sei und die meisten NB's mit ihrer Helligkeit die Spiegelung größenteils einfach "schlucken". Wenn ich mir das MBP zulegen sollte wäre ja ein entspiegeltes Display nicht unbedingt ein Problem nur der Aufpreis ziemlich heftig. Keine Ahnung was hier jetzt Fakt ist. Wobei es natürlich stimmt das es in Clubs kontraproduktiv ist 

- P/L- Verhältnis vom MBA ist Ansichtssache, wenn ich jetzt die ersten Preise von anderen Hersteller für Ultrabooks eintrudeln sehe, bin ich doch recht entäuscht von deren Preisniveau im Vergleich zu Apple.


Die Kernfrage für mich ist und bleibt, ob es es Wert ist für OS X, Unibody, Wertstabilität, Design und anderer Kleinigkeiten 700 Euro mehr hinzublättern? Ist wirklich etwas dran an dem "Wohlfühlpaket" das einem von Apple eingetrichtert wird?

Wäre nett wenn mir hier mal die MacBook Besitzer ein bisschen Aufklärung geben könnten^^


----------



## zøtac (22. Januar 2012)

Ich würd mir, wenn du damit viel unterwegs bist, mal Lenovo IBM Thinkpads anschauen. Sehen zwar nicht so toll aus sind aber deutlich robuster


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2012)

Natürlich bringt das Apple-"Zeug" auch einen Schub Zufriedenheit mit sich - aber ob es das "wert" ist, das kann man nicht neutral beurteilen. Manche finden allein das Gefühl, ein MBA in der Tragetasche zu haben oder in der Öffentlichkeit so ein Teil vor sich stehen zu haben schon SO toll, dass es ihnen das definitiv wert ist. Andere nutzen das über Monate und meinen danach dann immer noch, dass die Dinge zwar alle nett sind, sie aber niemals wieder SO viel mehr zahlen würden... 

Ansonsten isses halt rein sachlich betrachtet so: für Deine ZWECKE würde es sogar ein 500 Euro-Notebook tun rein von der Leistung her. Alles andere ist dann halt ein Plus bei der Verarbeitung (da ist dann die Frage: würde ein billiges Notebook denn wirklich bei Deinem Einsatzgebiet schnell leiden und kaputtgehen? ), ggf. auch bei anderen qualitativen DIngen wie zB Lüftung, Display usw. und halt auch ne Menge Lifestyle.

Für SPiele müsste es halt sowieso eher ein windows-basiertes Modell sein,

Hast Du denn ein Audiointerface für Deine Musiksachen?


----------



## Infin1ty (23. Januar 2012)

> Die Kernfrage für mich ist und bleibt, ob es es Wert ist für OS X,  Unibody, Wertstabilität, Design und anderer Kleinigkeiten 700 Euro mehr  hinzublättern? Ist wirklich etwas dran an dem "Wohlfühlpaket" das einem  von Apple eingetrichtert wird?



Rein rational gesehen: NEIN 

Musst du für dich selbst entscheiden. Spielen wird wie gesagt nicht wirklich Spass machen mit nem MB.


----------



## AeroX (23. Januar 2012)

Ich würde immer wieder zum MacBook greifen. Allerdings auch nur ein MacBook Pro! 
Das System läuft zuverlässig, schnell und stabil. Es macht sehr selten Mukken und die Verarbeitung ist klasse. 
Spielen ist zwar nur begrenzt möglich aber dennoch geht's.  
Glossy display ist klasse und die Tastaturbeleuchtung ist prima. 
Also ich würds mal ausprobieren und wenn es dir wirklich nicht gefällt dann kam das Teil immernoch zurückschicken. (kann man natürlich auch mit einem stinknormalen Notebook machen) 

MfG


----------



## Win (23. Januar 2012)

Lassen wir mal die MBA Thematik außen vor. Letztlich bestand für mich da der Reiz im Gewicht und in der SSD und bei beidem bin ich bereit Abstriche hinzunehmen.

Von Beginn meiner Suche an, hatte ich mich eigentlich auf das MBP mit 15'' konzentriert, da es mir als akzeptabler Desktop Ersatz aussah, wobei mich eben das Unibody-Design UND vorallem die Tastatur begeistert haben (zumindest beim Test im Apple Store). Kam in meiner einleitenden Beschreibung nicht wirklich rüber, sorry.

"Viele" aktuelle Spieletitel laufen meines Wissen nach doch unter OS X? Oder liege ich da falsch?

Und eine 6750M würde mir mit Verzicht auf einige Details ja genügen... 

Lifestyle hin oder her, was ich gar nicht möchte ist ein Plastikgehäuse, womit die Alternativen schwinden.
(Die HP Envy Beats Edition,die es nur in Amerika gab/gibt(?), sagt mir z.B. auch sehr zu.)

Thema Audio-Interface:

Eventuell rein Digital mit dem Laptop (inzwischen gut machbar), ansonsten mit einem Traktor Kontrol S2.


----------



## AeroX (23. Januar 2012)

SSD kannst du ja später noch einbauen (Garantie geht nicht verloren) 

Die spiele laufen meistens jedoch kommen natürlich nur wenige spiele für Mac raus. Aber man kann windows ja noch via Bootcamp installieren und dort daddeln. Das funktioniert auch gut, das mache ich selber auch! 

MfG


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Januar 2012)

Win schrieb:


> (...)
> "Viele" aktuelle Spieletitel laufen meines Wissen nach doch unter OS X? Oder liege ich da falsch?
> (...)


 Nein.
Aber es gibt Steam für Mac, so läufen alle aktuellen Valve Spiele sowie einige andere auch unter OS X. Einfach mal in Steam unter Mac schauen! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2012)

Also, ich weiß nicht, was Du mit Deinem Aluminium hast und ob Du vlt. die letzten 40 Jahre verpennt hast  aber es gibt genug hochmoderne Kunststoffe, die Metall in nichts nachstehen - nur weil das Material EIN Kunststoff "ist", muss es nicht schlechter als ein Alu-Chassis sein. Und Aluminium muss wiederum nicht automatisch "gut" bedeuten. Man kann auch aus Alu ein Chassis bauen, das klapprig ist, Spalte aufweist und ggf sogar schnell Dellen bekommt. 

In Alu wüsst ich ohnehin nichts, daher kann ich da auch keines empfehlen. Das wird auch schon seinen Grund haben, warum es kaum Alu-Notebooks gibt, eben weil es nicht wirklich genug Vorteile bringt im Vergleich zu Kunststoff. 


Wegen Spiele und OS X: Diablo 3 wird auch da laufen, ansonsten gibt es zB Sims 3, WoW, Portal 2, CoD 4: Modern Warfare, Two Worlds II, Assassins Creed 2, Batman AA... das war es an sich schon von halbwegs aktuellen und guten Titeln.


@fac3l3ss: bei Steam find ich neben den og. SPielen lediglich noch Civilization V und left 4 Dead als halbwegs aktuelle weitere Spiele...


----------



## lu89 (23. Januar 2012)

Schau dir doch nochmal die Lenovo Thinkpad Txx/Hp Elitebooks an. Vom HP kann ich dir aus Erfahrung sagen, dass die Verarbeitung top ist.  Fürs gelegentliche daddeln reicht übrigens auch eine Intel HD3000. CoD läuft da z.B. auch drauf.


----------



## RicKHuNt3R (23. Januar 2012)

hast du dir schon die HP dv6 angeschaut ?? ... ob das jez aluminium ist kann ich im moment nicht genau sagen ... obwohl ich selber einen hab  
aber auf jeden fall ist das feeling angenehm nicht plastik mäßig und großer vorteil zu nem alten plastik lappy von mir ist er ist nich schwitzig beim langen arbeiten, tippen etc.


----------



## Infin1ty (24. Januar 2012)

Sorry AeroX aber wer Glosse Displays als klasse bezeichnet
und OS X stabiler als Windows 7 der sollte sich aus solchen Threads raushalten.
Auch Apple kocht nur mit Wasser.

Und MBPs sind auf keinen Fall besser verarbeitet. 

1. Ich habe mal zwischen Display und Alubody nen kleinen
Kopfhörer gehabt (iPod Kopfhörer) und das Display zugeklappt und da ist ne deutliche
Delle zu sehen. Soviel zu gute Verarbeitung und Alu ist das einzig wahre.
2. Ist es mir mal aus 20 cm Höhe heruntergefallen und seitdem knarrt das MB
beim zuklappen.

Wäre mit nem Kunststoff-Gehäuse nicht passiert. Die sind da einiges Robuste.

MBs haben viel mit Lifestyle zu tun, weniger mit perfekter Verarbeitung
bei perfekter Leistung.

(Sage ich als Apple Nutzer )


----------



## AeroX (24. Januar 2012)

Infin1ty schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry AeroX aber wer Glosse Displays als klasse bezeichnet
> und OS X stabiler als Windows 7 der sollte sich aus solchen Threads raushalten.
> Auch Apple kocht nur mit Wasser.



Wenn du alles besser weißt bitte 

Es war lediglich meine Meinung und empfinden, mehr nicht.


----------



## Win (24. Januar 2012)

AeroX schrieb:


> Wenn du alles besser weißt bitte



=> ^^

@Infin1ty: Du hast ja Recht, ja: es ist Lifestyle und ja: Apple Produkte  sind anfällig für die kleinsten Stürze usw. ...Bei meinem 4s hab ich  ständig Angst ,dass die Glasscheibe mal springt, aber meiner alter Ipod  nano 3G beispielsweise hat wirklich alles mitgemacht, ohne Folie oder  Hülle und würde heute, wenn man die Alurückseite polieren lassen würde  wieder wie neu aussehen

@http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/50284-rickhunt3r.htmlRicKHuNt3R: sehe HP immoment eh als einzige Alternative.

@Herbboy: Nein, hab nur die ersten 20 Jahre deiner genannten 40  "verpennt", die anderen 20 durfte ich als Erdbewohner soweit miterleben.Ich weiß durchaus das Kunststoffgehäuse locker mithalten, bin halt eine Art "Aluminium-Fan-Boy"...seh es von mir aus als meinen persönlichen Spleen an.

(An diesem Punkt, schonmal ein fettes Danke an euch alle)


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2012)

Du könntest ja auch eine AluLook-Folie kaufen    im Ernst: es gibt halt fast nix in Alu, neben dem Preis eben auch, weil es leicht Dellen kriegen kann, sofern man nicht wiederum so dickes Alu nimmt, dass dann andererseits das Gewicht merkbar steigt...  Da musst Du dann halt echt sehr genau suchen oder abwarten.


----------



## AeroX (25. Januar 2012)

Die neuen Ultrabooks von Asus, sind die nicht aus Alu?

Die kosten allerdings auch ne Stange Geld soweit ich weiß


----------



## nfsgame (25. Januar 2012)

zøtac schrieb:


> Ich würd mir, wenn du damit viel unterwegs bist, mal Lenovo IBM Thinkpads anschauen. Sehen zwar nicht so toll aus sind aber deutlich robuster


 
Sehe ich genauso und schließe mich dem an . Ich nutze selber zwei T-Serien-Thinkpads auf Veranstaltungen (Live-Mix(-Unterstützung) per iLive und bei Bedarf Aufnahme per Cubase). Die Teile werden bei mir ordentlich rangenommen - die müssen auch mal auf der Bühne rumgeschleppt werden beim Soundcheck (Monitormix) und landen zT auch mal ein bisschen unsaft, Transport aufm Fahrrad im Rucksack inbegriffen . Das Gehäuse ist zwar aus Plastik, es handelt sich dabei allerdings nur um eine Art Abdeckung die um einen sehr stabilen Metallrahmen gebaut ist. Man kann die Teile anfassen wie man will: Da verwindet sich nix (sieht beim 13" und 15" MBP anders aus, hatte ich auch schon inner Hand...).


----------



## einrudelgurken (2. Februar 2012)

Du könntest dir auch mal das Alienware M11x anschauen. 
Das hat auch eine super Leistung, auch zum Spielen, es ist klein und auch ein super Hingucker, wenn du iwo DJ machen musst. Mit den Lichteffekten etc. 
Die Verarbeitung und Robustheit ist echt klasse. Ich habe meins schon aus ca. 1,2 m mit offenem Display auf den Boden geschmissen, natürlich aus versehen und es hat nicht einen Kratzer. Das Display ist noch heile und alles andere auch. Habe auch eine SSD nachgerüstet, was sich auf jeden Fall lohnt. Welches Material da genau verwendet wird kann ich auch nur schätzen, denke aber es ist Kunststoff. Ich habs in Rot und das sieht auf jeden Fall auch ziemlich edel, aber gleichfals auch spielerisch aus. 

Einzig die Qualität vom Display könnte dich etwas stören, wenn du Bildbearbeitung oder sowas machen möchtest, wobei man das sowieso nur auf einem externen Bildschirm machen sollte. 

Also wenn ich meins mit dem 13"MBP von nem Freund vergleiche finde ich das M11x besser, da es kleiner ist und einfach besser zum Spielen geeignet ist, es aber trotzdem noch genug Leistung für Office und so hat. Auch in der Akkuleistung steht es dem MBP eig in nichts nach. Ich schaffe meistens so 6-7 Std. auf ausgewogenen Energiespareinstellungen.  Allerdings beim zocken gehen nach 2 Std die Lichter aus. Für mich ist es der ideale Begleiter. 
Auch schreiben ist kein Problem, habe relativ große Hände und komme damit trotzdem super zurecht. Man benötigt aber eine kleine Eingewöhnungsfase. 

lg Einrudelgurken


----------



## Win (7. Februar 2012)

Nochmals vielen Dank für eure Beratung. Ein Warehouse Deal hat mich schließlich zu dieser Entscheidung bewegt...15 " 318 D/A , 1 Ladezyklus, 160 Euro unter Amazon Neupreis , SSD werd ich vielleicht mal noch nachrüsten


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2012)

Ja, und was ist das nun für ein Notebook? ^^


----------



## Gast12348 (8. Februar 2012)

Sieht man doch, nen Apple Macbook pro


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> Sieht man doch, nen Apple Macbook pro



Ist das echt eines, oder ist das nur ein Scherz? Wenn ja: woher soll ich denn wissen, wie das aussieht? Es gibt mehrere Hundert Notebookmodelle, ohne Herstellerlogo kann ich die nicht auseinanderhalten....    vor allem sieht das gar nicht so aus, wie ich mir ein macbook vorgestellt hab - so wie auf dem Foto sah mein Samsung-Notebook von vor 6 Jahren aus ^^  nicht ganz so dünn, aber das ist ja klar, dass es heutzutage dünner ist.


----------



## Gast12348 (10. Februar 2012)

War kein Witz, ist wirklich nen Macbook pro, ich find Charakteristisch sind die anschlüsse an der Seite, und vorallem die Tastatur. Drauf gekommen bin ich allerdings auch nur weil ich so nen Teil schon in den Fingern hatte, sonst hätt ich auch erstmal grübeln müssen.


----------



## Muetze (10. Februar 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> War kein Witz, ist wirklich nen Macbook pro, ich find Charakteristisch sind die anschlüsse an der Seite, und vorallem die Tastatur. Drauf gekommen bin ich allerdings auch nur weil ich so nen Teil schon in den Fingern hatte, sonst hätt ich auch erstmal grübeln müssen.


 
Mein Aspire Timeline X hat fast die gleiche Tastatur aber ein anders Gehäuse  also das stimmt schon mal ned so wirklich


----------



## Gast12348 (10. Februar 2012)

Muetze schrieb:


> Mein Aspire Timeline X hat fast die gleiche Tastatur aber ein anders Gehäuse  also das stimmt schon mal ned so wirklich


 
Du hast auch noch kein Macbook in der hand gehabt, da unterscheidet sich die Tastatur nämlich deutlich von nem Windows PC 

Zum einen die F taste, zum anderen links und rechts neben der Space taste die Command Tasten, auserdem hast du zwischen Space und den Pfeiltasten beim Macbook nur 2 tasten, wärend fast jedes Windows Notebook dort 3 tasten hat, und noch so einige aufälligkeiten warum man an der Tastatur sofort zwischen Mac und Windows unterscheiden kann


----------



## nfsgame (10. Februar 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> War kein Witz, ist wirklich nen Macbook pro, ich find Charakteristisch sind die anschlüsse an der Seite, und vorallem die Tastatur. Drauf gekommen bin ich allerdings auch nur weil ich so nen Teil schon in den Fingern hatte, sonst hätt ich auch erstmal grübeln müssen.


 
Außerdem stehts drauf... Siehe Mitte unterer Displayrand.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2012)

Wie kannst Du denn da bitte einen Schriftzug erkennen ^^


----------



## Iceananas (12. Februar 2012)

Ich sehs auch... brauchst wohl ne Lesebrille Herb? 

Unten aufm Etikett stehts auch nochmal


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2012)

Das Bild hat doch grad mal 800x600 und scheinbar per Handycam gemacht, ich erkenne da nur im dunklen Bereich des Displayrandes, DASS da irgendwas stehen könnte - aber was da steht, wie soll man das bitte erkennen können? Und beim Etikett kann man es auch nur sehen, wenn man es extra dreht und vergrößert UND dann noch weiß, worauf man achten muss.

Siehe mal das Bild im Anhang, das sind die Bereiche bereits stark vergrößert: wie soll man da beim Displayrand irgendwas erkennen können? Oder habt ihr ein anderes Bild als Grundlage?


----------

